# Kobe getting owned by Ginobili



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<table border="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="pollQuestion" align="left"> Which of these photos should advance to the next round?*

* 
</td> </tr> <tr><td align="left" width="100%">  Manu Ginobili = *67%*
</td></tr> <tr><td width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="pollBar" width="56%">
</td> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr> <tr><td align="left" width="100%">  Kobe Bryant = * 33%*
</td></tr> <tr><td width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="pollBar" width="28%">
</td> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table> http://www.nba.com/inside_stuff/rewind2005_round1_ginbry.html



Western Conference -- First Round Ginobili vs. Bryant <div align="center"> <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="590"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#003366" valign="top" width="224"> 
*Manu Ginobili - 01.27.05*
Chris Birck/NBAE/Getty Images
Click photo for larger image

</td> <td width="1">
</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#eeeeee" valign="top" width="140"> <table bgcolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" height="350" width="140"> <tbody><tr><td align="center">*VOTE*
</td></tr> <tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td> <script language="JavaScript1.1"> var poll = getCookie("NBAPoll10617"); var pollTitle = escape(''); var optionCount = 0; var initSize = 400; var tpHeight = 500; var tpWidth = 350; var siteName = "nba"; var pollWidth = '' if (pollWidth == ''){ pollWidth = '125' } var useFrags = '&useFrag=false'; tpWidth = escape('350'); tpHeight = escape('500'); function popupWindow (url) { popupWin = window.open(url, 'pollWindow', 'toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,width=' + tpWidth + ',height=' + tpHeight); popupWin.opener.top.name = "opener"; popupWin.focus(); } var imagePrefix = ''; var result = "View Results"; var vote = "Submit"; rExp = /'/gi; newString = new String ("\'") //vote = escape('Vote!'); vote = new String("Vote!"); vote = vote.replace(rExp, newString) result = new String("View Results"); result = result.replace(rExp, newString) if ( siteName == "espanol" ) { result = "Ver Resultados"; if (vote == "Submit") vote = "Votar"; } if ( siteName == "france" ) { result = "Regardez les résultats"; if (vote == "Submit") vote = "Votez"; } if ( siteName == "germany" ) { result = "Ergebnis ansehen"; if (vote == "Submit") vote = "abstimmen"; } if ( siteName == "brasil" ) { result = "Ver Resultados"; if (vote == "Submit") vote = "Enviar"; } if(poll > "") { var pollResultsString = "<table border=\"0\" cellPadding=\"0\" cellSpacing=\"0\">" + "<tr>" + "<td class=\"pollSpacing\" noWrap width=\"0\">
</TD>" + "<td><table border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" width=" + pollWidth + ">" + "<tr><td class=\"pollSpacing\" colspan=\"3\">







</td></tr>" + "<tr><td align=\"middle\" class=\"pollTop\" colspan=\"3\">
</td></tr>" + "<tr>" + "<td class=\"pollSide\" nowrap width=\"1\">
</td>" + "<td align=\"left\" class=\"pollComp\" height=\"100%\" valign=\"top\" width=\"100%\">" + "<table border=\"0\" cellPadding=\"0\" cellSpacing=\"0\">" + "<tr>" + "<td class=\"pollTitle\" colspan=\"2\">Which of these photos should advance to the next round?
</td>" + "</tr></table>" + "" + result + "
</td>" + "<td class=\"pollSide\" nowrap width=\"1\">
</td>" + "</tr><tr>" + "<td class=\"pollBottom\" colspan=\"3\" height=\"1\">







</td>" + "</tr><tr>" + "<td class=\"pollSpacing\" colspan=\"3\" height=\"1\">







</td>" + "</tr></table>" + "<td class=\"pollSpacingOuter\" noWrap width=\"0\">
</TD>" + "</tr></table>"; document.write(pollResultsString); } else { var pollString = "<table border=\"0\" cellPadding=\"0\" cellSpacing=\"0\">" + "<tr><td class=\"pollSpacing\" noWrap width=\"0\">
</TD>" + "<td><table border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" width=" + pollWidth + ">" + "<tr><td class=\"pollSpacing\" colspan=\"3\">







</td></tr>" + "<tr><td align=\"middle\" class=\"pollTop\" colspan=\"3\">
</td></tr>" + "<tr>" + "<td class=\"pollSide\" nowrap width=\"1\">
</td>" + "<td align=\"left\" class=\"pollComp\" height=\"100%\" valign=\"top\" width=\"100%\">" + "<table border=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" width=\"100%\">" + "<tr>" + "<td class=\"pollTitle\" colspan=\"2\">" + "<form action=\"/webAction?actionId=trivialPollVote" + useFrags + "&title=&showResult=true&team=nba&pollId=10617\" method=\"post\" style=\"margin:0\" target=\"pollWindow\">" + "<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"team\" VALUE=\"nba\">" + "Which of these photos should advance to the next round?
" + "</td>" + "</tr>" + "<tr>" + "<td class=\"pollBody\" valign=\"top\" width=\"10%\">" + "<input name=\"optionId\" type=\"radio\" value=\"52314\" class=\"pollBody\">
</td>" + "<td class=\"pollBody\" width=\"90%\">Manu Ginobili</td>" + "</tr>" + "<tr>" + "<td class=\"pollBody\" valign=\"top\" width=\"10%\">" + "<input name=\"optionId\" type=\"radio\" value=\"52315\" class=\"pollBody\">
</td>" + "<td class=\"pollBody\" width=\"90%\">Kobe Bryant</td>" + "</tr>" + "<tr>" + "<td colspan=\"2\" class=\"pollBody\" align=\"center\">" + "<input type=\"submit\" value=\""+ unescape(vote) +"\" onClick=\"popupWindow('');\">
</td>" + "</tr></form></table></td>" + "<td class=\"pollSide\" nowrap width=\"1\">
</td>" + "</tr><tr>" + "<td class=\"pollBottom\" colspan=\"3\" height=\"1\">







</td>" + "</tr><tr>" + "<td class=\"pollSpacing\" colspan=\"3\" height=\"1\">







</td>" + "</tr></table></td>" + "<td class=\"pollSpacingOuter\" noWrap width=\"0\">
</TD>" + "</tr></table>"; document.write(pollString); } </script><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="pollSpacing" nowrap="nowrap" width="0">
</td><td><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="125"><tbody><tr><td class="pollSpacing" colspan="3">







</td></tr><tr><td class="pollTop" colspan="3" align="center">
</td></tr><tr><td class="pollSide" nowrap="nowrap" width="1">
</td><td class="pollComp" align="left" height="100%" valign="top" width="100%"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="pollTitle" colspan="2">Which of these photos should advance to the next round?
</td></tr></tbody></table>View Results
</td><td class="pollSide" nowrap="nowrap" width="1">
</td></tr><tr><td class="pollBottom" colspan="3" height="1">







</td></tr><tr><td class="pollSpacing" colspan="3" height="1">







</td></tr></tbody></table></td><td class="pollSpacingOuter" nowrap="nowrap" width="0">
</td></tr></tbody></table> 
</td></tr> </tbody></table> <!-- <table width=100%> <tr><td><div style=font-size:11>Player 1</td><td align=right><div style=font-size:11>50%</td></tr> <tr><td>Player 2</td><td align=right>50%</td></tr> </table>--> </td></tr> <tr><td align="center">*BUY*
</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#eeeeee"> All Rewind Challenge photos are available at the NBA Store!







Manu Ginobili







Kobe Bryant

</td></tr> <tr><td align="center">*CLICK*
</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#eeeeee">







Rewind bracket







Enter sweepstakes







Subscribe to magazine


</td></tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="1">
</td> <td bgcolor="#003366" valign="top" width="224"> 
*Kobe Bryant - 11.12.04*
Fernando Medina/NBAE/Getty Images
Click photo for larger image

</td> </tr></tbody></table> 



​


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I already voted for Kobe. His pic is way sicker! :cheers:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Kobe Haters


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think I know why Manu has more votes even though Kobe's dunk is one of the best dunks of the season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i dont like ginoblili's style of play..

seriously..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Maybe most are tired of Kobe winning this contest every year.

Kobe's picture is the better one because it is more poster worthy. Kobe had some one in front of him(or under him  ) while he was dunking, Ginobili did not. Obviously this is has become more of a popularity contest than who made the better picture - Shame on them.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I already voted for Kobe. Ever since Argentina beating the US, I haven't really liked Manu all that much.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

its all cause they won the L...see horry's pic got more votes than amare's. same ****.

amares dunk on stackhouse was ugly


----------



## ======= (Aug 16, 2005)

Manu is the one that is getting owned. kobe 63% manu 37%


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Now it says :
<table border="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="pollQuestion" align="left"> *


Which of these photos should advance to the next round?* 
</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left" width="100%"> Kobe Bryant
</td></tr> <tr> <td width="100%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td class="pollBar" width="54%">
</td> <td>* 64% 
*</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr> <tr> <td align="left" width="100%"> Manu Ginobili
</td></tr> <tr> <td width="100%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td class="pollBar" width="30%">
</td> <td>* 36% 
*</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The tables have turned...

Muhahahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> The tables have turned...
> 
> Muhahahahaaaa!!!!


:laugh:

Kobe is the reigning rewind champ. He'll win the first round for sure. The only pic that can beat him is McGrady on Bradley.

At the beginning Kobe was winning. Then Ginobilli, then Kobe again.


----------

